# JBL Pro Flora Direct Inline Diffuser - Your Experiences?



## Richard Dowling (26 Oct 2016)

Hi All,

Do any of you have any experiences with the JBL Pro Flora Direct - Inline CO2 Diffuser?

I have used a particular inline diffuser (Which I wont name because I respect the retailer) over the last few years and have had to have the plastic casing replaced 3 times on warranty. Its cracked under stress yet again so im not even going to bother getting another replacement. I want to try another manufacturer this time so was looking at the above. Id be interested to hear whether you thought its any good.

Many Thanks


----------



## EdwinK (26 Oct 2016)

That's not the best choice for a diffuser. Recently here was some threads about them. Try using a search function.


----------



## Michal550 (26 Oct 2016)

based on the reviews I read I would avoid this diffiuser.


----------



## Richard Dowling (26 Oct 2016)

I'm struggling to find any inlines that are reviewed very well to be honest. I just dont want to go back to inefficient ceramic diffusers inside the aquarium!

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## EdwinK (27 Oct 2016)

Are you considering external reactor?


----------



## Richard Dowling (27 Oct 2016)

Yes, just trying to find a reliable one at the moment. Any recommendations? 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## EdwinK (27 Oct 2016)

What about these - http://www.us-aquaristikshop.com/co2-reaktoren/


----------



## Timon Vogelaar (23 Nov 2016)

Have this one! Very happy with it. Better quality then UP inline difuser... Bubble size is not realy small but because it flows trough your filter outlet it gets dissolved quite nice!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn HTC 10 met Tapatalk


----------

